# image won't wash out



## wishejaj (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, I have been burning screens for about four years with no real issues. All of a sudden my screens are not washing out. When I pull the screen off the exposure unit I can see the image. When I wet the screen the image shows up a little better just like always. After this I go to wash out and nothing. The emulsion does not break down and wash out. I have bought new emulsion, I have constant contact on my exposure unit, the bulbs in the unit are working just fine and my transparencies seem to be just as dark as ever. I am about sick over this as, I have work strting to stack up because I am at a loss as for what to do. Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## tdunham (May 13, 2009)

I would suggest running an exposure calculator. You can get it from your emulsion vendor. You may have one or many factors that have effected your exposure time, but the key is to get it dialed in quickly. You should be able to do that with the exposure calculator.

After you get your times properly adjusted, your screens burned, and your invoices sent, you can go back and do some root cause analysis to determine what is going on.


----------



## knighthawkink (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder if your screens are getting hit with some ambient light at some point. Are you taking the screens outside to wash out by any chance? Many emulsions lock in within seconds when exposed to sunlight. I got by for years washing my stencils out in daylight without too much trouble until I started using Ulano QTX. I had the same issue with images not washing out until I eliminated all natural light from the process.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Your screens are being exposed before you get to them possibly light from a window or something shooting through to them. Is that possible? if not I would say you over exposed not that much troubleshooting to that.


----------

